# baitfish



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Has the bait shown up yet?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

was offshore yesterday and saw tons of small cigar minnows in schools. by small I man 3 inches or so.


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Sunshine17 said:


> was offshore yesterday and saw tons of small cigar minnows in schools. by small I man 3 inches or so.


Gotcha. Maybe they'll start coming closer in. Thanks Jack


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

+1, they were just right offshore while cobia fishing. They might come around the pier.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

saw small ballyhoo off the beach sunday also about 3 inches


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

I've been catchin a lot of ly's in my cast net. Went on the shrimp boat last week and caught almost nothing but ly's. All of this was in Mobile bay

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Seen lots of cigs on the near shore wrecks this AM. Just no fish to feed on them, Yet


----------

